# Background Music for a "Dot Room"



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We had some friends over to dinner last night and showed them the work we've done on the Dot Room walls. They were very impressed, but asked what theme music we would be using for that room. That never occurred to me. I's the room where the kids will draw from a box the ticket that displays what their prize is to be, we don't want it too intimidating. After they've all drawn, the "Monsters" come to life. I guess we'll use the familiar "Jaws" theme just before they start to move, it's always worked for us in the past. We need something to play while they draw the prizes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi Wolfman, what about something like circus music, the mood could go from "yeah look what i've won' to 'what the heck!' when the Jaws theme and monsters begin


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

That was my first thought, but we use the "Big Top" theme for our Psycho the Clown schtick in the first room the visit after the dot room. Something light, yet forboding, that's a tough one.


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

RustyKnife Haunt Soundtracks has a free download of a Whisper Room track in Surround Sound. I think that would be very cool in a dot room. 

"Maybe the dots are trying to tell us something."

http://www.rustyknife.net/freedownloads.html

Download example 5.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I always liked the "Clock Ticking" sound. Maybe you could use that when they draw the prize for some added suspense or you could play the "Witch's Sabbath" song off the "Creepy Classics" CD.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

How about the theme music from Jeopardy with the theme music from Jaws fading into the mix about half way along? The Jeopardy music is only 30 seconds long on it's own.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Great suggestions, guys, thanks heaps. I particularly like the "Jeopardy" theme (the only program besides the News that I watch every day) but I don't know if it can be downloaded. Right now I'm leaning toward using an old track from a Brazilian Pianist/Conductor named Eumir Deodato. Some 30 years ago he did a Funked Up version of Richard Strauss's "Also Sprach Zarathustra" (the theme from 2001; A Space Oddysey) that has a certain "Game Show" sound to it. As soon as the kids get their treats.......Jaws.
This is gonna be good.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

*Great music for Dot Room*

Mannheim Steamroller's Halloween Album (the double disc set) has a eerie tune on it called Z-Row Gravity, kinda spacey ethereal music..... give a listen on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...102-1133034-2571343?v=glance&s=music&n=507846) and picture that music in a pitch black dot room (do you use black light or strobe?)


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

The room will be illuminated with Black Light only. Preliminary set ups indicate thet it will be rather dark and gloomy. I live on a South Sea Island, there are a lot of things (like neon paint) that we cannot easilt acquire. We are using fluorescent Card Stock for the circles. A pair of brothers, 13 and 11 years old, will portray the "Dot Monsters". It should be fun, but what a lot of work!!


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Has anyone used this Twisted Circus cd before?

http://www.hauntedhouse.com/online-store/music-sounds.html
Thought it might be good for your dot room, I'm looking for evil fun house music myself. They don't have any samples, and I can't find it on Amazon.


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

We just downloaded a bunch of carousel music if anyone wants it, leave me your emails.


----------

